# How long will it last?



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

Been at this house the last several days on a large mold project and been watching this chimney fall in the wind and rain. This was supposedly fixed by the P&P crew from AMS in November.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Would hate to be near it when it goes. Crew must have taken after pics of the neighbors chimney or what??



FremontREO said:


> Been at this house the last several days on a large mold project and been watching this chimney fall in the wind and rain. This was supposedly fixed by the P&P crew from AMS in November.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Thats a real hazard! 


Send AMS some pics and threaten to sue them if it falls and hits your property.
They'll think you're a neighbor.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

Lol! I wonder if I could get that broken window fixed?


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> Been at this house the last several days on a large mold project and been watching this chimney fall in the wind and rain. This was supposedly fixed by the P&P crew from AMS in November.


Come on peeps, that's a simple fix with duct tape.....:blink::clap::no::laughing:


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

DreamWeaver said:


> Come on peeps, that's a simple fix with duct tape.....:blink::clap::no::laughing:


"Flashing tape"


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

Looks like they "fixed" it reeeeeell good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

your photo looks like an action shot of it falling down...hard to believe it could still be standing in that condition. ...must be some really good bubble gun up there :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

Given we have 50-60mph winds already gusting today...I'll give it till NOON THIRTY


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

That picture just makes me want to pull out that one brick.. :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

Ohio, how about you and I take turns throwing baseballs at it; winner knocks it down...loser buys Coronas!


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

Like a dangerous game of Jenga.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

You are looking at it all wrong... it modern art-work... :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

jb4211 said:


> your photo looks like an action shot of it falling down...hard to believe it could still be standing in that condition. ...must be some really good bubble gun up there :thumbsup:


It's still got three corners.. give it time... :laughing:


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> Been at this house the last several days on a large mold project and been watching this chimney fall in the wind and rain. This was supposedly fixed by the P&P crew from AMS in November.


I say stage a guy face down on the ground with lots o bricks on him , then take lots o pictures. Then use it for April 1st to the asset manager.:laughing:


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

Not sure how the wind is there..... But Omaha/Council Bluffs is getting gusts pushing 50mph... Hell I bet that puppy is down by now!


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Flash it with tar for $50.00.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

I was securing a house out in Ottumwa today and the neighbors brand new truck and driveway were covered with 20+ shingles that have been blowing off this REO all day with our wind. Have to bid roof damages, couldn't do anything on the spot. Felt bad.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> I was securing a house out in Ottumwa today and the neighbors brand new truck and driveway were covered with 20+ shingles that have been blowing off this REO all day with our wind. Have to bid roof damages, couldn't do anything on the spot. Felt bad.


Bank should be paying to get the truck buffed out.............


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

I'll be sure to submit that bid. Do you think the national would take their discount on that?



mtmtnman said:


> Bank should be paying to get the truck buffed out.............


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> I'll be sure to submit that bid. Do you think the national would take their discount on that?


I would give the owner of the truck the nationals # to call..............


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

If I was the vehicle owner I'd turn it in on my ins, and have them go after the land owner. AKA the bank. 
They've got lawyers that your premium pays their salary.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

mbobbish734 said:


> I say stage a guy face down on the ground with lots o bricks on him , then take lots o pictures. Then use it for April 1st to the asset manager.:laughing:


I like this idea better but I'm not sure I would wait until April 1. :jester:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

Act of nature so I doubt there is a case there. Been through something similar with a neighbor's dead tree being blown over on my rental house.

In my case, I did contact the owner, she said she would let her husband know. She is listed as the owner not the husband. Never heard from either of them. Turned it into my ins, got paid, and let them handle it.

It was my understanding that my insurer would not be trying to collect nor hold it against me as it was an act of nature.

May be different in different areas.


----------

